# TwoKids' Ankona SC18 Build



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicely optioned


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

im really curious about that mhx pushpole let me know what you think? only if you have used any other quality poles to compare to...
thanks in advance


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> im really curious about that mhx pushpole let me know what you think? only if you have used any other quality poles to compare to...
> thanks in advance


Jsanchez, lifelong boat/fishing guy here but this will be my first flats skiff. I'll let you know how it works out but I just won't have push pole experience to compare the MHX to anything else. Friend of mine is a guide and recommended this pole to me. On his guide boat he uses a Stiffy Guide. FWIW, he was impressed with the MHX, especially at it's price point.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats on your build. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Hull sprayed! Ankona crew working their magic. Should be out of the mold this week.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

The fam and I are planning to head down tomorrow to take delivery of our new rig. Can't wait, just one last sleepless night. Heading to BPS today to drop some coin on some goodies. Anyone know where to buy the most compact fire extinguisher that still passes the regs? Got a Mariner 10 from WM but it seems huge.
[smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey twokids, Post some pictures when you can. Congrats


----------



## Eddie_Pope (Jan 8, 2012)

If you don't mind saying with those opinions, what was the final cost?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Got her home today and took a few photos.  Can't wait to get it on the water. Just wish I can skip the whole breaking-in the motor deal.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Another Ankonaian in Oviedo!  Sweet skiff, I like the way it is rigged.  Hope to see you around! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to east Orlando...see you on the lagoons


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks fellas! See ya out there...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Anyone know where to buy the most compact fire extinguisher that still passes the regs? Got a Mariner 10 from WM but it seems huge.
> [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


kiddie makes a compact fire ext. -wally world will have them at times,, nice sled.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> > Anyone know where to buy the most compact fire extinguisher that still passes the regs? Got a Mariner 10 from WM but it seems huge.
> > [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]
> 
> 
> kiddie makes a compact fire ext. -wally world will have them at times,, nice sled.


Anytide...Thank you sir!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont know whats more impressive your boat or your grass!!! Great looking skiff though. Very clean!!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

^^^^hahahahaha I was thinking the same thing. More pics of the yard!


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Beauty !


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> Got her home today and took a few photos.  Can't wait to get it on the water.  Just wish I can skip the whole breaking-in the motor deal.


the break in flies by...i got 15 hrs on mine after 4 trips. but my motor doesnt require break in.
it is a pretty boat you got there. i like the setup.
soon we will have a fleet of 18's we might need a 18 only get together one day.
you will learn soon enough with the tunnel your gonna need a prop to grab better...
got to rev. it up to suck the water through the tunnel then it grabs.
its cool how it works


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Had the opportunity to dunk her for the first time this evening in between storms.  Intent was to chug along with the family for a couple hours on the St. Johns get some time on the motor, didn't plan to fish but who doesn't throw a rod in the boat just in case, right?  Well as it turns out the boat named itself tonight.  Entered the south end of Harney and seen some fish busting on some bait.  Grabbed the rod and no joke, the very first cast in the boat landed a 2 pound bass.  Thought I was dreaming. So naturally our first ShadowCast is now called FirstCast.  Beautiful evening with storms all around out in the distance way out on the horizon.  The memories we made in our first trip made the wait and the cost of this rig well so worth it.  Good times....


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> ^^^^hahahahaha I was thinking the same thing.  More pics of the yard!


Lol, haha, very funny, you guys are killing me.  Please no green grass jokes.  Before you know it my fert will get the blame for the algae bloom in the lagoon!!!  It's not me y'all I promise!! ;D


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> the break in flies by...i got 15 hrs on mine after 4 trips. but my motor doesnt require break in.
> it is a pretty boat you got there. i like the setup.
> soon we will have a fleet of 18's we might need a 18 only get together one day.
> you will learn soon enough with the tunnel your gonna need a prop to grab better...
> ...


JSanchez, Thanks! You are spot on about the prop.  Mel told me about it before I left and it took all about 5 min on the water to see why.  We'll see what it does when I can open it up, in the mean time I'm prop shopping.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> The fam and I are planning to head down tomorrow to take delivery of our new rig. Can't wait, just one last sleepless night. Heading to BPS today to drop some coin on some goodies. Anyone know where to buy the most compact fire extinguisher that still passes the regs? Got a Mariner 10 from WM but it seems huge.
> [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]



Got a very small fire extinguisher at Bass Pro Shops.  Small enough to mount in my Copperheads center console!  Congrats on your awesome Shadowcast, looks like the kids are loving it!  

P.S.  Nice Lawn!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome looking ride!! Will you come do my lawn??? ;D


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Great looking boat!!! (That was me at the shop while you were picking her up)

Looks amazing in person


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Shadowcast/Loki - Thanks! ...it ain't grass it's astroturf   

GTSR - Thanks! Good to put a face to a (screen)name.


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice skiff!

What is the price difference for the cap option?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Nice skiff!
> 
> What is the price difference for the cap option?


Y knot - When the mfgs don't publicly post their price lists it makes me uncomfortable posting on a public forum. I will say this, the price is EXTREMELY reasonable and it will be considerably less than you think. Give Ankona a quick call and they can send you the price lists -or- I think forum member Shadowcast is an Ankona rep. He could provide the info you need.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice skiff TwoKids! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> > Nice skiff!
> >
> > What is the price difference for the cap option?
> 
> ...



PM sent


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Beautiful skiff!!!! My almost same skiff option (different color) goes into the mold on Wednesday..... Please send me a PM with the prop info you ordered.... Greatly appreshated.

Again sweet ride!!!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> > the break in flies by...i got 15 hrs on mine after 4 trips. but my motor doesnt require break in.
> > it is a pretty boat you got there. i like the setup.
> > soon we will have a fleet of 18's we might need a 18 only get together one day.
> > you will learn soon enough with the tunnel your gonna need a prop to grab better...
> ...



Sweet boat man!! I have the same motor and recommend the sra3 prop from power tech. Probably a 11p maybe 10'depending on your load. It has a lot of cup and rake for tunnels. Let me know what you decide. If I still have my boat you can try my prop if you want. I am always in the goon.

Lou


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Topcat & AD - Thanks!



> Sweet boat man!! I have the same motor and recommend the sra3 prop from power tech.  Probably a 11p maybe 10'depending on your load.  It has a lot of cup and rake for tunnels.  Let me know what you decide.  If I still have my boat you can try my prop if you want.  I am always in the goon.
> 
> Lou


Lou - appreciate the recommendation and the offer. I may take you up on the prop trial if all works out. I'll let u know. Did u lose any top end speed when going to the power tech?


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

> > Nice skiff!
> >
> > What is the price difference for the cap option?
> 
> ...


No problem. Thanks


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Topcat & AD - Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your PM.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

After looking at Twokids' boat for 2 hours and watching him pull away, I asked Mel the price. He told me, and I can say I thought it was a really great price. Great boat with great value...


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey twokids
good luck with the new boat. I like the color combo. Thinking of the same on my copperhead. there was a copperhead in the shop and not being in the sun i could not get a good look at the matterhorn white. would you say matterhorn is a true white or does it have a tint of blue to it?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Hey twokids
> good luck with the new boat. I like the color combo. Thinking of the same on my copperhead. there was a copperhead in the shop and not being in the sun i could not get a good look at the matterhorn white. would you say matterhorn is a true white or does it have a tint of blue to it?


Dave, Thanks.. Its a white without the glare of a true white. Probably a hint of blue/grey in the mix but the color still definately looks white. Best way to describe is it's not a beigeish white but more of a cool hue greyish white. Goes great with the ice blue. To be honest you dont even notice a difference between the white yeti and the matterhorn white.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Hey twokids
> good luck with the new boat. I like the color combo. Thinking of the same on my copperhead. there was a copperhead in the shop and not being in the sun i could not get a good look at the matterhorn white. would you say matterhorn is a true white or does it have a tint of blue to it?


I am getting the Cayenne and I was trying to figure the white color out. Erin told me that the Matterhorn has blue pigment in it which she recommends with the blue / grey hulls. It has a blueish hue to it so she said it reduces glare on the water too. 

The insignia white is more of a cream color due to the yellow pigment in it. Which she said goes well with yellows and greens.

So I have chosen Sea Foam for the hull and console and Matterhorn white for the deck.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

I was there yesterday and there was a cayenne with a blue hull and matterhorn white. Matterhorn Looked to blue for me. I just want a true clean white. There was a copperhead with yellow hull and insignia white, matched the etec well.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Took my son and a friend of his on the new skiff for its first trip in the Lagoon.  I'm amazed at how skinny you can poll this boat in. Not a bunch of fish but put them on a couple quality ones.  28" Red and a 20lb Black.  It was great getting back out on the flats, its been a long time..


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Awsome job breaking in the new boat with your boys. Thats what its all about.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Real sweet break in. Quality is way better than quantity.

Good luck with your sled.

See if you can make it to the next Ankona Owners Event!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Real sweet break in.  Quality is way better than quantity.
> 
> Good luck with your sled.
> 
> See if you can make it to the next Ankona Owners Event!


When and where is the next Ankona Owners event?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Not scheduled yet. Was speaking in general. There will be a post for the next one. They only get better.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Not scheduled yet. Was speaking in general. There will be a post for the next one. They only get better.



Cool, I'm in as long as my skiff is done... ;D


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Fort DeSoto - November 2013


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Boat looks good, Any luck that weekend?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Really nice looking rig!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Boat looks good, Any luck that weekend?


Weather was good, awesome family time, Red/Trout fishing was slow.  Learned A-LOT though.  Caught all the Spanish Macs/Ladyfish/Whiting we could handle but the trout had yet to move in.  Eventually found a school of reds an hour before I had to pack up and head home, just couldn't get them to eat artificials.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Glad you guys had a good time, beautiful place regardless of the amount of fish caught.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great looking ride man!! I really like the layout!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one cool skiff. You need to post the first catch


----------

